# BYU scouting report



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

:rotfl: I know I know, Not funny huh. The funny part is how it got all you ladies panties in a bunch -BaHa!- 

BTW, I didnt know that BYU was a race . Sorry. Mabey I missed the racial part of it :roll: 

You ladies better start making up excuses now for your mid season misery :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

That may be the DUMBEST post ever in the 'humor' section. :shock: We are all dumber because of reading it, thanks a lot! :? :wink: Only a utefan working at Wendy's would find ANY humor in that. :roll:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I gotta call bunk on this as well. Everyone knows BYU never recruits 4-star players like these. :wink: 

Geesh! and blah blah blah. BYU chicks are fat. blah blah blah. Cougars think they are better than everyone. blah blah blah. 

If the BYU haters out there are going to run some smack, I hope they can do better than re-cycling annual repetition of USC/Flordia/LSU whatever tech smack is out there. Find something original for the good of smack talk! And by original, I don't mean the 70s do-over of the BYU co-ed and anything to do with a twinkie or wedding ring joke. Very tired. Give me something new about Bronco's Robots or something. Please!!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not bad; the Utes can only dream of having such recruits that the NFL is already after: 
http://www.bucpower.com/editorial-new91.html
Or to have stolen them from Michigan, Tennessee, Georgia, OSU Texas (Buggz24 is going to be mad that they lost so many recruits) and Bama not bad:
http://www.shopoklahoma.com/forums/inde ... wtopic=413
http://antiorange.dawgtoons.com/module- ... d-192.html
http://www.spurstalk.com/forums/archive ... 15408.html
http://ninjashoes.net/forum/showthread.php?t=48533
http://www.papamiket.com/?p=11192

One heck of a job for Bronco's new recruiting system. For the record this post certainly has an ugly racial undertone that is very politically incorrect, please note that a Ute fan posted it. In checking some of the sites in which this is found; I'd be careful with this one, just search on Google for this name "Abdul Hasheen Abba Ali" and look at the 3rd hit under the "Stormfront Nationalist White Community's" website, not good. Dang racist Ute fans! :evil:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

You totally missed the mark. If you are going to make fun of BYU, try tunnel singing, student wards or our substitute swear words. Not topical at all and the delivery was sub par. Feel free to try some polygamy jokes next time as well. By the way, what grade are you in?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Let me just reiterate, your post was very offensive to me, not because it was a jab at my beloved cougs or because of its racial undertones. What offended me was how unfunny it was... Where was the punchline? Even if you were just trying to be ironic, it was still too far of a stretch. I'm very confused. Do a better job of developing your sense of humor.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm still waiting for any BYU haters out there to actually have an original thought - not some recycled garbage from every other school in the country, or the 70s. There is plenty there to go after like Idiot with a Bow said. Lets play on Robot Bronco for a minute.

Hmmm. Lets see. Why are all the players wives at BYU always smiling? Bronco teaches nothing but "position mastery."
Why are they all pregnant? When you do what you should on and OFF the field, magic happens.

Why do the BYU receivers' wives use three forms of birth control? Because they'll beat a cover 2 defense every time.

How do you know BYU chicks are tougher than the utahutes? They can keep BYU guys from scoring. or
They can knock down a deep pass late in the game.

Reporting to the honor code office, the BYU football player was questioned about his date saturday night. He replied, "Honest. I followed the honor code! I got on her, and stayed on her!"

And last, what is the real reason Coach Whit decided against BYU?








He knew he couldn't live the honor code.
When questioned after the game, the utahute player said "I knew coach was excited and all. But then he wanted to cuddle during a time-out and that is where I drew the line."


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

-BaHa!-


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I have been contemplating this post some more and have decided to classify it as the all time triple "U" of forum history. *U*nfunny, *U*ninspired, *U*nreadable, where you at clones????? Serious Steve-O, do better at life.....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I have been contemplating this post some more and have decided to classify it as the all time triple "U" of forum history. *U*nfunny, *U*ninspired, *U*nreadable, where you at clones????? Serious Steve-O, do better at life.....


I believe he is doing the absolute best he can at life. Utefan has a lot to contend with out of the gate. You know, ma smoking post while pregnant with junior, grandma drank Black Velvet by the gallon while being back-doored nightly by the members of the pep band, who incidently spawned ma. Great grandma and her typical opium addiction spurred on by an uncle without boundaries. That kind of thing.

So in light of that, Take it easy on Utefan.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> Unfunny, Uninspired, Unreadable, where you at clones?????


Don't worry. utahutefan will show up. He'll be the guy that shows up at the party with a ?????? in sweatpants.

This thread is brought to you by utahutefan who shows up at RC Willey for free hot dogs and cokes on satuday, and while standing in-line, rattles off 35- "jokes" about fat BYU co-eds, but doesn't know the name of a single starter for the utahutes. Now get back in your reliant K car and drive home to your Mom's house.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> > Unfunny, Uninspired, Unreadable, where you at clones?????
> 
> 
> Don't worry. utahutefan will show up. He'll be the guy that shows up at the party with a ?????? in sweatpants.
> ...


*Rack him!*


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > > Unfunny, Uninspired, Unreadable, where you at clones?????
> ...


Non-hunter.... War real college football (non mtn west)!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Non-hunter.... War real college football (non mtn west)!


I don't quite understand any of the above, but I will presume that it refers to something about this:
2007 Football Schedule and Results
DATE OPPONENT RESULT/TIME RECORD/TICKETS
Georgia Tech L 33-3 0-1	
Penn State L 31-10 0-2	
at Michigan L 38-0 0-3	
Michigan State L 31-14 0-4	
at Purdue L 33-19 0-5	
at UCLA W 20-6 1-5	
Boston College L 27-14 1-6	
USC L 38-0 1-7	
*Navy L* 46-44 1-8	
*Air Force L* 41-24 1-9	
Duke W 28-7 2-9	
at Stanford W 21-14 3-9
Correct me if I am wrong, but there is Mtn West team beating that certain team just last year very easily by 17 pts and a loss to a Navy team who another certan Mtn West team beat; while a few of those losses are to top tier teams several are not.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

It is a jim rome reference if you listened to the show you would understand....


----------

